# So, Who likes black penny loafers?



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I used to have an irrational prejudice against them, but I saw a vintage pair of Florsheims on ebay in my size going for nothing, so I grabbed 'em.

They fit perfectly and look really sharp with my slate gray/blue Press sack suit--with a narrow tie and tie bar, the ensemble has a very 50s Madison Ave look that I like.

Anyone else wearing black pennies? What do you wear them with? I'm thinking the navy sack suit, but am unsure what else to try--I'm not a black shoe guy, as my user name indicates.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I have an old pair of black Bass pennys. I don't wear them often these days - don't know why. When I do wear them it's always very casual, Bills and an ocbd with rolled up sleeves. That sort of thing.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

*Guilty*

I do, I own 2 pair (old us made Church's)- super long vamp meets the weejun. Justification for doing so- my old college letter jacket is black & old gold. If your school colors are black & gold, you cant sport cordovan (I have seen it done 1x) with school colors.
F


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I have black weejuns and wear them about once a week. Usually with navy or gray sacks.

JB


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I have a pair of black cordo LHS that I wear basically 3 ways
-lighter colored socks (wine or argyle) w/khaki or olive pants
-sockless w/khakis
-w/navy or grey suits

I never pair them with dark socks and khakis


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Penny loafers, being inherently casual, make them unsuitable in black, at least for me. Black is the dressiest of shoe colors, and penny loafers are among the least dressy of shoe styles. Therefore, they make no sense to me. I understand that I am probably in the minority on the trad forum with this opinion. Ive always been of the opinion that only the dressiest shoe styles warrant black.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

I have a pair of black AE pennies in my favorite model - seven pair in various colors including #8 shell and tan, etc - which fit me perfectly. I have worn the black ones exactly zero times.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I have the Aldens in black calf, wear them with navy suits, etc.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

With olive chinos or grey slacks. Maybe with khaki chinos if I'm looking for the _American Graffiti_ effect.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Maybe with khaki chinos if I'm looking for the _American Graffiti_ effect.


+1 :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I have 3 (Ralph Lauren, Cole Haan and Cole Haan - Bragano) of them but I rarely wear them because 90% of the time a shade of brown or the other seems to look better with whatever I am wearing.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with them, but I have never owned nor ever considered owning a pair. I suppose it's my Dad's influence. When I was little, he told me that loafers should be cordovan colored. This didn't clear much up for me so I asked what color cordovan was. Dad said, "Purple. Purple penny loafers." Seemed a bit daft to me then, wearing purple shoes, but it stuck.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input, everyone.

Phil, I sort of agree with you, but something has clicked over in my mind and I find myself liking them--particularly when polished to a high gloss.

I have a few suits that always vexed me in terms of shoe selection--the Park Avenues seemed like too much, the Graysons didn't quite work, nor did my cordovan pennies.

The shiny black pennies really seem to fit the bill--they have a real mid-century look that appeals to me greatly and splits the difference between casulness and formality. This was precisely your objection, I guess, but I see it as a positive.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Any photos?


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Well said Brownshoe. And keep in mind this is coming from someone who owns exactly one pair of black shoes, which I wear with my tuxedo. Black shoes are useless to me. Other than in a tuxedo, I cant site one example where I think a black shoe trumps a brown/tan/cordovan shoe. Just one mans opinion.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Phil said:


> Penny loafers, being inherently casual, make them unsuitable in black, at least for me. Black is the dressiest of shoe colors, and penny loafers are among the least dressy of shoe styles. Therefore, they make no sense to me. I understand that I am probably in the minority on the trad forum with this opinion. Ive always been of the opinion that only the dressiest shoe styles warrant black.


I'm on board with this. I thought about grabbing a pair the last time this topic came up but decided against it. I have two pairs of black shoes: Alden perf cap toes in black shell and Alden CC bit loafers. While I wear the CC's every few weeks in the spring and summer, overall I rarely wear either shoe in comparison to the brown / burgundy in my closet. A black pair of loafers weren't going to change that so I opted against it and have directed the $$ elsewhere.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Glad to See you!*

The most important thing is that you like them. All else fades into insignificance.

The only purpose of this post is to say that I'm delighted to see you here. I always looked forward to seeing your avatar, and hope that you will post as often as you can.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Black Pennies. Contrarian in spirit...*

I love 'em. With grey worsted slacks. Tan gab slacks. Chinos. Khakis, olives.

NOT blue chinos.

Navy suits or slacks ok. With blazers, obsessive compulsive button-downs.

I appreciate all the comments of the "squares" ;>) noted above. Exactly why the black penny loafer is considered (IMHO) a favored look.

enjoy them in good health!

Markus


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Wear with char gray suit, blue/white seeresucker pants, melon/white seersucker pants, Bill's chamois cloth pants in color umber, for starters.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Phil said:


> Penny loafers, being inherently casual, make them unsuitable in black, at least for me. Black is the dressiest of shoe colors, and penny loafers are among the least dressy of shoe styles. Therefore, they make no sense to me. I understand that I am probably in the minority on the trad forum with this opinion. Ive always been of the opinion that only the dressiest shoe styles warrant black.


Black is also the rebel color, which is why black shoes/boots always look good with jeans. I will wear nothing other than my black LHS with jeans. I don't think brownshoe wears jeans, so that's not much help.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Black penny loafer*









Alden 987 in black shell cordovan looks good with the appropriate dress attire


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a pair of CH "Pinch" P/Ls and an old US-made pair of Weejuns in black, plus a pair of 987's, all of which rotate regularly with my other shoes. I can wear these black P/Ls successfully with the following colors:

All greys
All blues between navy and medium steel blue
olive
stone color (usually chinos/jeans)

I recall stone-colored pants with black P/Ls from the late 50's to the early 60's. Great casual warm-weather look with a plaid madras shirt (especially if the plaid is darker and toned down somewhat) and socks and belt to coordinate with a color in the shirt. The purists among us might want to substitute white wool crews or no socks at all for the colored socks.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

mcarthur said:


> Alden 987 in black shell cordovan looks good with the appropriate dress attire


But where are the argyles? ;-)

-spinsquares


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Not for me. I only wear black shoes with a gray suit (or a tux) and then, I wear wingtips.

I know I'm odd, but I don't wear black shoes with either brown (including tan) or blue. So I wouldn't wear black loafers with chinos of any kind, nor would I wear them with a blue suit. With a blue suit, I only wear cordovan wingtips. And when I wear a blue blazer, I usually go with cordovan penny loafers, regardless of the color of the pants.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I have just one pair: C&J Harvards in black pebble-grain that pair very nicely with pearl gray slacks and a powder blue shirt under a navy blazer, An ascot and pocket square, of course, the style and color of which vary with the occasion. The socks are argyle in light blue and navy with gray. As a matter of fact, I think I will wear that tonight!


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't own a black penny loafer and I never will. On the other hand, I will wear a black tassel dress loafer which I have in my shoe wardrobe. To me, the only penny loafer that should be worn is cordovan or shell cordovan in color.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Alma Mater?*



Foghorn said:


> I do, I own 2 pair (old us made Church's)- super long vamp meets the weejun. Justification for doing so- my old college letter jacket is black & old gold. If your school colors are black & gold, you cant sport cordovan (I have seen it done 1x) with school colors.
> F


Fog- Where did you go to school? I work at Appalachian State Univ. and the colors here are Gold and Black. I also wear a black Weejun occasionally with "the colors".
Tom


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*blaCK PENNIES (not)*

I dont understand wearing penny loafers of any kind w/ a suit-fine w/
blazer or tweed jacket even seersucker jacket but not a suit.
somehow the black penny loafer just seems weird to me -although i have a wonderful pair of old black Bass Weejun tassel loafers(before they went w/euro trash kiltie nonsense) as I remember Bass penny loafers came in a more copperish shade of brown before all of the pernicious burgundy bordering on purple. I think if we had color photos of 40's weejuns the slight hint of copper patina would be somewhat apparent..


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm surprised and somewhat pleased to see such strong feelings for and against the black pennies--a further demonstration of the ways in which we can carve out a personal style within the ostensibly narrow strictures of trad or Ivy or TINSL or whatever your preferred term is.

Bill--thanks for those very kind words. Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I'm still passionate about the subject and enjoy the conversation, but...I'll just say it's been a tough year (don't shed a tear for your old Brownshoe, everything is okay now days and the spring is returning to my Weejuns).

Charles--this may get me excommunicated from the board, but I have actually been wearing jeans almost exclusively for the past few months. I hadn't worn them in years, but since slimming down I tried on a few pair at Brooks Brothers and gaped in awe at my reflection--they seemed to instantly take off another 20 pounds! They're slim cut, straight leg and fit me off the rack like no other article of clothing I've ever encountered.

My uniform for the Spring has been dark blue or tan BB jeans, Weejuns or bucks, OCBD, knit tie, and sport coat. My friends and colleagues have complimented me so often on my new look that it's almost become embarrassing--I have to conclude it's working for me.

Sorry, die-hards! I still wear chinos (though now I look for them as slim and "jeans cut" as possible--heresy!) and suits a few times a week, but I'm really happy with my style's evolution (regression?) into a kind of boho-urban-trad-geek chic-retro-hipster thing. I've also been indulging my fondness for plaid double-vented English cut sport coats. Don't hit me with a golf club.

I'm sure many would find this look objectionable, and I get why, but I'm happier with my appearance and more confident in my style than I ever have been in my life (though primary school Brownshoe felt like hot snot in his Garanimals and Zips).

I think the black pennies will look good with the jeans.

Jeez, I've gone on here. In for a penny, in for a pound...


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> but I'm happier with my appearance and more confident in my style than I ever have been in my life.


Great! That's all there is to say.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I love my Alden 987 and I have a pair from Cheaney that I like too. I think they are fine with a suit, objections from others notwithstanding. Very versatile shoes.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't have a problem with them I just don't have anything to wear them with. I tend to wear more browns this time of year and when I do wear black shoes I prefer a more serious black shoe. I have always been weary with black semi casual shoes.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Black pennies + blue poplin suit = OK

If I had them I would wear them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> I'm surprised and somewhat pleased to see such strong feelings for and against the black pennies--a further demonstration of the ways in which we can carve out a personal style within the ostensibly narrow strictures of trad or Ivy or TINSL or whatever your preferred term is.
> 
> Bill--thanks for those very kind words. Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I'm still passionate about the subject and enjoy the conversation, but...I'll just say it's been a tough year (don't shed a tear for your old Brownshoe, everything is okay now days and the spring is returning to my Weejuns).
> 
> ...


Great post...heartwarming! This is what AAAC is all about...thank you Brownshoe and, it is very good to "see" you again. BTW, I have never met a shoe I didn't like...well, hardly ever...black pennies included. I agree with your assessment, they do look great with jeans!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> this may get me excommunicated from the board, but I have actually been wearing jeans almost exclusively for the past few months.


Harris disappears for a few months and everything goes straight to hell.

LW


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Speaking of black penny loafers:

https://www.natoriya.jp/goods_img/ALDEN-99362-BLK-14.JPG

https://www.natoriya.jp/goods_img/ALDEN-99362-BLK-2.JPG

https://www.natoriya.jp/goods_img/ALDEN-99362-BLK-5.JPG


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, Harris! Those are beauts.
Feels like old times!

'Wing, I humbly apologize for lowering the tone of the trad forum with my horrible, horrible jeans. (They are from BB--does that make it better, or worse?)


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> Hey, Harris! Those are beauts.
> Feels like old times!
> 
> 'Wing, I humbly apologize for lowering the tone of the trad forum with my horrible, horrible jeans. (They are from BB--does that make it better, or worse?)


Indeed. Nice to see a Brownshoe post. Hope to see more.


----------

